# Finishing Pork Butt in the Oven



## appletownsmoker (Jul 5, 2015)

I much prefer doing my smoking in a Charcoal/Wood smoker.  To me its always tasted better, so I don't have a ton of experience cooking with an electric smoker and couldn't find a whole lot of info on this although I am sure lots of people have done it.

We have 50+ people coming for a party, in the end of Aug for my daughters Birthday.  I originally ruled out Brisket or Pulled Pork because of the work involved.  Although that is my go to for large parties, I have to much going on to be tending to the smoker all night.

However the requests keep coming in and if I can make it work, I'd like to.

My Plan was to start a normal cook on the smoker, and then before I go to bed switch the butt over to the oven.   I've tested my oven quite a bit and the real temp inside at its lowest setting will drop to 220 degree F. 

This allows me to get some sleep on a weekend thats already jam packed, leaves me time to prep everything else, and give me room to do the ribs. 

Now, any advice on using the oven?   

My plan is Large water pan on the very bottom shelf, and the Butt right in the middle. 

I am worried about how its going to turn out and will ditch the Pork Butts entirely if I cant make them work so any tips or tricks would be greatly appriciated.
Thanks guys!


----------



## horseguy (Jul 5, 2015)

I finish mine in the oven all the time. I smoke on the rack about 4 hrs then about 6 more uncovered in a deep foil pan. Oven 220, cover pan with foil, and take a snooze. When you get up it should shred nicely.


----------



## appletownsmoker (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks,
Do you use a water pan?


My cooks are generally around 16-18 hours so they are going to be in the oven from Midnight to Noon.  I was mainly worried about drying them out.


----------



## usmgolfer (Jul 5, 2015)

On a normal pork butt smoke for me, I will smoke from 7pm-midnight, wrap on 4-5 layers of foil, stick the butt in the oven at 220, and then take it out at noon. This is by far the easiest way to have great tasting juicy pulled pork. I would recommend putting the foiled pork Butt in a roasting pan in case any grease drops out of the foils Also, whatever mop sauce you might use, put that in the foil when you place the butt in the oven. Good luck taking the butt out of the foil at noon, it will be too tender to even attempt.


----------



## timberjet (Jul 5, 2015)

pulled pork freezes and comes back like the day you did it. It really does. If you don't already have one get a good vacuum sealer. do your butts a couple of weeks early and reheat with steam in the bags. It really does work like a charm and then there is no pressure. I do this often for parties. No need to try and crunch it all in the same weekend. That said I finish mine in the oven pretty often or the crockpot. Even the buffet roaster I have. For this party I would do them on a weekend in july when you have time. Just my two cents


----------



## eman (Jul 5, 2015)

If you are going to use a stick burner you have to put in the long hours. That is why after the oak tree ate my  stick burner i went to the MES 40. and amnps. put butts or brisket on at 8 pm check it at 10 pm and go to sleep.

 Wake up at 7 - 8  am and it's just about done. Total time to tend the smoker maybe 2 hrs.


----------



## appletownsmoker (Jul 5, 2015)

I enjoy putting in the long hours, I love my smoker and the time and effort that goes into each cook.  However, this peticular weekend, my attention needs to be elsewhere.  I've had meat cooked in an electric smoker and while its good food, its not the same. Its just not for me.


----------

